# anyone in my area doing hand textures



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

i dont know much a bout hand texture done a little skip trowel but want to learn from someone who is a pro at more than one style i'd be willing to donate some time / help to someone who is willing to teach i am in marysville washington 

so anyone got a hand texture job comming up ?


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

drywallmike08 said:


> i dont know much a bout hand texture done a little skip trowel but want to learn from someone who is a pro at more than one style i'd be willing to donate some time / help to someone who is willing to teach i am in marysville washington
> 
> so anyone got a hand texture job comming up ?


I have to run to Seattle in a week or two and probably stopping in Marysville for a burger.

Strictly drywall? Old style plaster? Stucco? Trowel only? Float?

I can help with some fundamentals that you can practice with later. :thumbup:

PM me.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Mike: Since you already know the basic skip trowel , There is more than one way to apply a skip trowel,, Change knife sizes, and the direction. You don't have to pull straight or keep with a certain pattern, Random.
You can also apply a skip pattern using hawk and trowel.
Another method is Using a tub and just a hawk. Dip the hawk , I lightly slap it to make sure the surface get completely covered with a layer of material, Then what you need to do next is pull the material using one side of the hawk, when that runs out switch to the next edge. and so on. untill the hawk is empty. It will be up to you to achieve a pattern and thickness, after a section sets I will come back and use a plastic spray shield to to lay down and clean the texture up abit. This is just a simple easy to apply texture, and it may take just alittle practice, You can make it have more flat areas, more swirls and so on. H/Oer love this style . I have never had any complaints,, only,,, can you make it heavier. They love thick textures here for some reason.


----------

